# Peripheral IV Placement



## randiroyder (Oct 8, 2010)

I need some help. How would I code Peripheral IV placement. It is similar to a PICC but not exactly.

Thanks


----------



## rlcohen76 (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you looked at 36000- Introduction of needle or intracatheter, vein


----------



## randiroyder (Oct 8, 2010)

I will, Thanks


----------

